# Solaris Utility DVD 4.0



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm proud to announce it is now out gentleman 

-Programs Updated

-Interface change

-Better ordering of bootable content

-Bootable content now has help text

-Complete subsystem upgrade for better compatability

-Menu Crash on older versions now fixed

The DVD will come in three different editions

Ultimate 7.82GB (DL DVD)

Standard 4.25GB (DVD)

Lite 621MB (CD)

All versions are downloadable from several different mirrors. In .ISO format.



































































Download

Enjoy.


***Short history and Purpose***
A long time ago when i joined TPU I soon realized that their were a hand full of programs that everyone used. Having a slow connection at the time I decided to burn them all to a disk. (1.0) After discussing it in a thread buried long ago by TPU's archive monster a lot of people thought it was a good idea if they already didnt burn things to a disk. Soon after someone told be about the UBCD which had alot of nifty things on it that you can boot into. At that time. i used both my copy as well as UBCD. so i thought hey why not include both. so i made 2.0 with updated programs as well as the ubcd iso. however 2.0 wasnt that usefull as in order to use the UBCD  you needed to reburn the iso from it ...still making it 2 disks.....a year or so later i took up 3.0 after seeing GB upon GB of downloads and support from the community i pushed. 3.0 came out as both bootable as well as having autorun. 3.0 included much much more than my previous versions. 3.5 refresh came out a few weeks later to fix issues that appeared in 3.0. After that the support from the community was crazy. As such i started my own site dedicated to it to spread it to more people than just the TPU community. However one thing that was an issue with 3.0 and 3.5 at 4GB some people just couldnt do it. so when 4.0 was conceived different versions were thought of and after discussing it with the community I went along with the idea. I have now made 3 diffirent versions each of which will fit on DLDVD DVD and CD however they all look the same and have much of the same features. The problem was how to make a DL DVD fit on a CD? To do this i had to remove alot of the big files and make internet shortcuts. It worked out fine and in essence the CD had much of the same features as the DL DVD only you had to download most of the windows tools. So in short the purpose of the DVD was made not thought of...and then built upon. the purpose of the disk is simple. it includes a bunch of utilities. from disk defragmentors,antivirus,games all the way to including various linux distrobutions. the point is to make it the ONE disk much like Neo without the name. the disk has the ability in the right hands (but noob friendly) to bring any PC old/new, no OS/OS unstable/stable back to life. to make it a working PC through and through. and thanks to the support every version gets better and better easier and easier. and my hope is not to get praise...or respect. but if it helps ONE just ONE person then it is a success. and if a thread full of people want more. tha n it will be done. so THANK YOU TPU you guys are the reason it is availible to you and others..not me.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 30, 2009)

Downloading standard now.  Thank you my son.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Downloading standard now.  Thank you my son.



absolutely dad


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2009)

I gotta try that out. Tonight. Eight GB damn.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 30, 2009)

Standard is 4.3.  Picked that up cuz I can't burn deal layer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I gotta try that out. Tonight. Eight GB damn.



well i try to include alot of usefull stuff 

5.0 will have a mouse supported bootable environment...with multi language 

you must understand i have to out do myself every edition.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> well i try to include alot of usefull stuff
> 
> 5.0 will have a mouse supported bootable environment...with multi language
> 
> you must understand i have to out do myself every edition.



Better harder faster stronger. The TPU way


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Better harder faster stronger. The TPU way



hahaha damn right. thats how this whole project started so many years ago. for the TPU community. people found it usefull..so i kept going. you see the development is 100% driven by support. supply/demand and such.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 30, 2009)

Thx Sol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you make the CD art yet?


----------



## Meow9000 (Nov 30, 2009)

But can it play Crysi...oh wait, Will Download later ta Sol.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 30, 2009)

holy sh1t! 3dmark all-in-one package! are the cdkey included?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2009)

Right, You sir are a TPU legend 
I tried out your old disk back was it last year? It was brilliant, i like the new features and im certainly going to try this one out.

Its all Sols work just off his own back, very much appreciate the work that goes into the disk. I think its one thing everyone should keep handy.

If he doesn't have cover art i suggest to help out and its not much but someone could have a go at making a design incorporating some of the things on the disk.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 30, 2009)

wait how does 3dmark run? isnt the cd bootable?


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2009)

I believe the 3dMarks are exe's for install only.  At least it was that way with 3.0.

Sol, thanks for an update.  Are there format options in the Hard Disk tools?  I need a good boot disc for formatting old machines.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 30, 2009)

ahh nice. i havent used this cd before looks like a good diagnostics cd and other useful tools.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> Thx Sol.


your very welcome 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did you make the CD art yet?


Not yet 



Meow9000 said:


> But can it play Crysi...oh wait, Will Download later ta Sol.


thanks i really appreciate the support 



MilkyWay said:


> Right, You sir are a TPU legend
> I tried out your old disk back was it last year? It was brilliant, i like the new features and im certainly going to try this one out.
> 
> Its all Sols work just off his own back, very much appreciate the work that goes into the disk. I think its one thing everyone should keep handy.
> ...


Thanks alot man 



lucasweir said:


> wait how does 3dmark run? isnt the cd bootable?


The CD is bootabale certain things like 3dmark are the installer .exe's click the button /installs said program. some programs however such as like FPU log or cpu-z/GPU-z are already runabloe. click the button they start right up 



mlee49 said:


> I believe the 3dMarks are exe's for install only.  At least it was that way with 3.0.
> 
> Sol, thanks for an update.  Are there format options in the Hard Disk tools?  I need a good boot disc for formatting old machines.


yes sir. it includes all of the companys tools like seatools etc etc. as well as deriks boot and nuke. that being said. the windows 98 startup disk included with it should also contain FDISK 

thansk for the support everyone


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> holy sh1t! 3dmark all-in-one package! are the cdkey included?



lol well MY copy has many things. however as this is a public project. Which means (though i love you guys) everything is either free or a trial because i dont want to go to jail before i release 5.0


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2009)

This is as good as surprise secks  I'm dying to try it out will need to download it over the night.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> This is as good as surprise secks  I'm dying to try it out will need to download it over the night.



thanks a bunch man!!! updated the OP so people who havent seen it before or even vets of TPU have a better idea of what this disk is and what it does.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 30, 2009)

Still have not gotten a chance to get around to trying this one 
Sorry Sol. I'll give it a go when I get chance, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Still have not gotten a chance to get around to trying this one
> Sorry Sol. I'll give it a go when I get chance, hopefully tomorrow!



thats fine man  take your time and thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad to see it go live. Very handy set of tools, and everything was smooth in beta form, aughta be good to go now!!!!

Congrats Sol

Sticky this already!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Glad to see it go live. Very handy set of tools, and everything was smooth in beta form, aughta be good to go now!!!!
> 
> Congrats Sol



thanks a bunch man  much appreciated


----------



## Triprift (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn i must of been asleep when this came out me bad.   will have to check this one out after i get Chrissy and new year out the way. 

Edit: Just updated mah sig to include this thread.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Damn i must of been asleep when this came out me bad.   will have to check this one out after i get Chrissy and new year out the way.



absolutely man.  i promised you guys and i delivered. like 3.0 their will be a refresh. around early to mid 2010. and around xmas time 2010 or late 2010 ill release 5.0  only after 5.0 im not sure what ill do its going to be big. mouse support and clickable buttons etc


----------



## Triprift (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww ya spoiling us mate.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Awww ya spoiling us mate.



hahaha no it was started for you guys and i continue it for you. as long as it helps someone right? besides i use it to. so i dont need to use a bunch of thumbdrives and CD's etc. so if i make it for myself why not include what others want and UL it? gives my DL servers something to do.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 23, 2009)

And thats why we love ya.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> And thats why we love ya.



 you guys are too much. and thanks for the change in sig


----------



## Triprift (Dec 23, 2009)

Np mate if it means more ppl here will be aware of your awesome utility then its worth it glad to be of assistance.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Np mate if it means more ppl here will be aware of your awesome utility then its worth it glad to be of assistance.



well thanks man. ill upload more pics and SS of it later. but my main system failed so i need to DL it on my laptop. Then ill upload more for people to look at. and hopefully when i get some $$ ill buy some flash drives and some more labels and light scribe disks. thatway i can make the portable editions and offer the physical disk editions too. but fundage got low so those are out of my reach atm


----------



## Triprift (Dec 23, 2009)

No worries mate those things happen from time to time. Same with me with my I7 rig thing wich is on the backburner due to all the medical bills i had with Turbo.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

images and stuff added


----------

